# [V] Verkaufe PC-Spiele und Logitech G15



## PickUpArtist (4. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

 verkaufe hier 6 PC-Spiele und meine Logitech G15 Tastatur.

 Bei den Spielen handelt es sich um:

 - Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas
 - Crysis
 - Medal of Honor Airborne
 - GTA San Andreas
 - Anno 1503 Königs Edition (Ubisoft Exclusive)
 - Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2

 Bei der Tastatur handelt es sich um eine 3 Jahre alte G15 (das alte blaue Modell, nicht refresh).
 Sie funktioniert einwandfrei und ist an den Tasten überhaupt nicht abgenutzt, ich schicke auch gerne Fotos.

 Wer Interesse hat, schreibt mich einfach an 

 MfG
 PickUpArtist


----------



## PickUpArtist (6. März 2010)

Bin auch immer zum Tauschen bereit 

 Hier mal ein Paketpreis für alles zusammen:

 70.- € + 5,90 € Porto

 Zahlung via Paypal oder Überweisung.


----------



## chr15714n (8. März 2010)

Hi, was magstn für die Tastatur haben? bitte PM, danke!


----------



## PickUpArtist (14. März 2010)

Sooo...G15 ist weg...die Spiele sind jedoch noch zu haben.

 Preis für alle Spiele zusammen:
 30.- Euro inkl. Porto 

 mfg 
 PickUpArtist


----------

